# SAN DIEGO | Manchester Pacific Gateway | 122m | 440ft | 28 fl | 107m x 2 | 350ft x 2 | 27 fl x 2 | 76m | 250ft | 17 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*San Diego’s Rockefeller Center?*












> Manchester Pacific Gateway, the planned $1.2 billion redevelopment of the 13.7-acre Navy Broadway Complex, in the works for nearly 30 years, finally got a close look by the city’s downtown review agency and the reaction wasn’t particularly favorable.
> 
> “It’s clear this project was influenced by Rockefeller Center,” said Jeff Gattas, chairman of Civic San Diego, a city-owned nonprofit.
> 
> ...











http://www.manchesterfinancialgroup.com/


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*Manchester Financial Kicks Off $1.5B San Diego Redevelopment*













> After 12 years of planning and legal challenges, construction has finally begun on the $1.5 billion redevelopment of the U.S. Navy’s waterfront property in San Diego, which will include 3 million square feet of office, hotel and retail space. Manchester Pacific Gateway, the largest private waterfront development on the West Coast, is expected to be completed by 2021.
> _“I’m elated to help shape our waterfront in the city that I love and call home,”_ Papa Doug Manchester, chairman emeritus of the development firm, Manchester Financial Group, said in a prepared statement. _“We have brought together the best architectural and development team in the world to ensure that every detail speaks to the precision, elegance and style that will last for generations to come. Manchester Pacific Gateway is a project for everyone: locally, nationally and worldwide.”_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## melads (Oct 31, 2018)

A nice addition for SD!


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Manchester Pacific Gateway Topped Out



sdbob said:


>


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

not too familiar with San Diego, but I remember hearing about this. Looks like a lot of steel rising in the general area. 


San Diego night time skyline by Hugh Gallagher, on Flickr


----------

